# Best place to get a Job?



## biffbaffboff (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello,

I'm a 25 year old with 3 years experience in my field (IT / Software / Web development, <Snip> and have some family living out in Singapore. I've visited many times and love the place!

I feel I'm now ready to start taking the next step in my life and look to emigrate here which would mean getting a job in my field of expertise.

I have no dependencies (Wife, kids, mortgage etc..) and enough savings to last several months, plus I would have free accommodation as I could stay with my family initially..

I have some questions regarding the initial search for a job:

1) Where is the best place to look for a job? Are there any recruitment agencies which you'd recommend for my field? 
2) Would it be recommended to get a Social Pass and start looking whilst I'm out there (Which would mean quitting my secure job and taking a risk(?)) or should I look for a job whilst still working here in UK?
3) What sort of salary would be a standard salary considering my experience and skill-set? I'm currently on £35k..
4) I only speak English, I know the business language is English and it is encouraged in the country, however, in reality, would this be a hindrance in the work place?

<Snip>

Thanks in advance!


----------



## adrien77 (Mar 30, 2014)

In your work industry you should mainly use LinkedIn to find a job as most of the tech companies uses LinkedIn for recruitment.
I'm a product manager in the digital industry and that's how I found the 2 jobs I've had in Singapore.
It doesn't mean you shouldn't look at all the other online job listing sites and also get in touch with recruitment agencies.
Another method I used is I made a list of all the tech companies I liked and I directly contacted their HR people via LinkedIn. These people want to build a network so they won't all reject you. I'd say that about 70% of them accepted my invitation, and about 30% of them actually engaged a discussion with me.
There are also some tech shows happening depending on which period of the year you are looking for a job but it's good for networking and you could end up meeting a startup in need of a software developer (check e27, they organise such tech events)

I advise you to at least start to look and get in touch with people on LinkedIn from the UK, also get some meeting lined up for when you arrive with recruiters. You will only get 3 months visa so you want to make the most of it (of course you can get out to malaysia and back to renew that but its not 100% guaranteed)

Only english speaking is really ok. This is not going to be a problem at all.

The only thing could maybe be that you only have 3 years experience. The best to know if it's risky for you to come or not is to ask (at least 5) recruiters what do they think? Show them your profile and ask them if there are offers that could match your skills and if they think you would easily find a job. They will know.

In terms of salary and based on your 3 years experience you should aim at a minimum of 60k$/year, you shouldn't go lower than that and you can accept anything above that.
You would live really well off that salary.

I hope this helps. Worst case scenario anyway you will have discovered singapore for 3 months and its fairly easy to find another job back in London ...


----------



## smartyniru12345 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey BiffBaffBoff,

I am an indian with 5 years of experience and graduated from a premier institute of technology in India in computer science. I work for JP Morgan Chase, a US based Investement bank from last 5 yeats. i am also 26 and i have been trying to find a job there from last 1 month but to no avail. I had a interview of 2 rounds with Credit Suisse Singapore. Both rounds were excellent but somehow they did not consider me because may be of lack of my experience.

Just wanted to say..If you are able to land a job pls let me know how you did that, I would also let you know the same if i land. We can mutually help each other.


----------



## smartyniru12345 (Mar 8, 2014)

adrien77 said:


> In your work industry you should mainly use LinkedIn to find a job as most of the tech companies uses LinkedIn for recruitment.
> I'm a product manager in the digital industry and that's how I found the 2 jobs I've had in Singapore.
> It doesn't mean you shouldn't look at all the other online job listing sites and also get in touch with recruitment agencies.
> Another method I used is I made a list of all the tech companies I liked and I directly contacted their HR people via LinkedIn. These people want to build a network so they won't all reject you. I'd say that about 70% of them accepted my invitation, and about 30% of them actually engaged a discussion with me.
> ...


I really doubt LinkedIn is that useful because i tried to connect to many HR professionals and recruiters in Singapore... They simply ignore if you are a foreign national it seems.. Nevertheless i am still trying but if you could give me some pointers on how to start it would be really helpful


----------

